
Artificial Intelligence Machine Gets Testy with Its Programmer - cocoflunchy
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/06/26/artificial-intelligence-machine-gets-testy-with-its-programmers/
======
cocoflunchy
The actual paper is actually way more interesting, with lots of examples of
conversations:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1506.05869v2.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1506.05869v2.pdf)

